# CPAP question



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

We are planning on doing some camping in Utah and Arizona this summer. The plan is to just rent a Minnie Winnie for a couple of weeks.

I use a CPAP machine. It seems like the batteries should run that all night even if we do not have electrical hookups. (Standard 12 volt system from a 120 plug - Philips Dream station)

Does anyone know if the standard batteries will work or do I have to buy a battery for the CPAP?

Thanks,


----------



## country350 (Jul 8, 2008)

The batteries should run it all night. At least it does in my motorhome. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

We picked up the RV the other day. It is setup so the outlets only work if it is plugged in to power or the generator is running. 

Should have bought the battery backup system for the cpap. 
Just a word to the wish if you are renting an RV.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Your CPAP will run on 12 volts , all medical will run on 12 volt.
Take your machine to Radio Shack and tell them you want a plug for it.
Wire that to the end of an extension cord. 
Put alligator clips on the other end and hook to the starting battery. (Keep pos. to pos. , neg. to neg)
As long as that is a good battery , you'll be fine.
Been running mine off my truck for years while staying in the U.P. bear hunting.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

jackbob42 said:


> Your CPAP will run on 12 volts , all medical will run on 12 volt.
> Take your machine to Radio Shack and tell them you want a plug for it.
> Wire that to the end of an extension cord.
> Put alligator clips on the other end and hook to the starting battery. (Keep pos. to pos. , neg. to neg)
> ...


It is possible I could run it off a cigarette lighter outlet also. 
I just order a battery designed for this and am having it shipped to a camp ground we are going to be at in a few days. Until they we are are camps with hookups. 

I am kind of bummed though, you cannot even run the heater on this thing without running the generator or being hooked up to power.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Northernfisher said:


> I am kind of bummed though, you cannot even run the heater on this thing without running the generator or being hooked up to power.


Sorry , you're right.
Can't run the heater.
Forgot to put that in there. Running the heater draws a lot of juice. You don't want to do that. LOL


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

jackbob42 said:


> You don't want to do that.


Well we do, we just cannot without power or the generator. Lol


----------



## Fishinmi (Jan 15, 2019)

I ran mine of an inverter that I got at harbor freight plugged into a cig lighter it worked great. RV batt will need to be charged might want to look into a solar changer if your staying a while.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishinmi said:


> I ran mine of an inverter that I got at harbor freight plugged into a cig lighter it worked great. RV batt will need to be charged might want to look into a solar changer if your staying a while.


They, (the rental company), said it would run the battery down too fast. 

We tried to order a battery and have it delivered to us at one of the stops, but UPS decided they were too busy that day to deliver it as promised. Next time I will just buy a travel battery.

This likely would not be an issue other than the rental units that have the minimum to keep the cost and maintenance low. 

*Freedom Travel CPAP Battery*

SKU# BPS FD.1.KIT-BUNDLE UPC: 841058100119

The Freedom Travel CPAP Battery works with most CPAP machines and meets FAA requirements for lithium ion batteries used during air travel.
4.2
6 Review(s) | Add Your Review

Availability: In Stock

Regular Price: $329.95

Starting At: $269.95


----------



## Phlycaster (Nov 8, 2018)

You may want to look at the ac adapter mine runs off 24dc


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Phlycaster said:


> You may want to look at the ac adapter mine runs off 24dc
> View attachment 413133





Northernfisher said:


> They, (the rental company), said it would run the battery down too fast.


The unit had 12 volt power.. They just said it would run the batteries down too fast. We managed to just stay in parks with plug ins.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Just an update on this. I bought The Freedom Travel cpap battery and it runs one night and had about 50% left with no heater.

it is approved to take on airplanes and is small enough to just put in the cpap travel bag. You should be able to run your cpap in coach with no power from the plane. You replace the cpap power transform with the one for the batteries and there is plenty of room and not much change in weight. 

Make sure you get the right power source for your cpap.

they say it recharges in about 4 hours. It appears to me that this would work for Canada fly ins with only a generator if you charged it while you had the generator on at night while you were cooking, playing cards etc.


----------



## YooperTroller (May 18, 2020)

A genuine Resmed 12V adapter for the AirSense 10 is $80-100. It comes with alligator clips. I have one but never used it yet. It is a DC to DC converter and ups the voltage to what the AirSense 10 needs per factory specifications. 

For example: https://www.directhomemedical.com/resmed-airsense-10-cpap-dc-power-cord.html


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

YooperTroller said:


> A genuine Resmed 12V adapter for the AirSense 10 is $80-100. It comes with alligator clips. I have one but never used it yet. It is a DC to DC converter and ups the voltage to what the AirSense 10 needs per factory specifications.
> 
> For example: https://www.directhomemedical.com/resmed-airsense-10-cpap-dc-power-cord.html


Some of these units need more than just power. They also need a signal to work, so you need an adapter as well. 

That was the case for my Philips Respironics Dream station. The freedom battery I got works well and fits right into the carry bag.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Northernfisher said:


> Some of these units need more than just power. They also need a signal to work, so you need an adapter as well.
> 
> That was the case for my Philips Respironics Dream station. The freedom battery I got works well and fits right into the carry bag.


I have had a CPAP for over 10 years. It is a Respironics Remstar Auto.

It is powered by a 120 volt transformer that converts to 12 volt.

I made a wire harness from an extra wire that connects the unit to the transformer. When camping without 120 volt access, I carry a 12 volt lawn tractor battery. I run the unit without the humidifier. It easily operates for 3 nights while canoe camping or bird hunting.


----------



## YooperTroller (May 18, 2020)

I’m actually leaving tomorrow for a seven day boondock trip in the central UP. I installed two new 6 volt EGC2 230Ah batteries, four Renogy 100w panels on the roof and a Victron SmartSolar 75/15 controller. I’m going to see how long I can go when parked mostly in shade and also using my CPAP with my Resmed DC-DC adapter.


----------

